# Another Historical Tale Whites Stealing From Blacks



## vevster (Aug 3, 2020)

*Manhattan Beach was once home to Black beachgoers, but the city ran them out. Now it faces a reckoning*





https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-08-02/bruces-beach-manhattan-beach


----------



## nysister (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh my word. They just love making it hard not to hate them.

This country doesn't deserve intelligent Black people. Whenever we can uplift each other, and spend money out of this country that benefits us, the better. 

They haven't and will not change, don't let the last few months fool you. Their parents and grandparents protested in the 60s, and see where we are. It's all a ruse or a game.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 14, 2020)

It’s why I balk when ppl y’all about pulling yourself from your bootstraps. Blacks HAD MONEY. The means to own. They blocked it, burned businesses.


----------



## huxtable (Aug 25, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> It’s why I balk when ppl y’all about pulling yourself from your bootstraps. Blacks HAD MONEY. The means to own. They blocked it, burned businesses.



Yup, they steal from you, then say the reason you don't have anything is because you lazy.


----------

